# can't see other computers in network neighborhood peer to peer



## thunder2k (Dec 25, 2005)

I am running win2k pro with sp 4.0. I am using
TCP/IP, print and file sharing for windows, Client for ms networks and I got
desperate and enabled netbeui protocol. I have tried using static ip
addresses, creating Hosts files, defining default gateway (192.168.1.1)
Sometimes I can see the other computers in the peer to peer network and
sometimes not. They are both new installs of win2k w/ sp4. I try to map a
drive on the other pc sometimes it doesn't see the other pc, sometimes it
asks me for a login and password for the share (I use the admin login and
password) but it asks me again for the login???? I can ping the other pc I
have tried to map drive using: \\ip address\share drive. I can't even use
the default share of C$. Once I saw the other computer on the other
computers around me but when I try to click on the computer to see the
shares, I get "the server is not set up for this operation" I am peer to
peer, I don't have a server. I have looked at the services and made sure the
right ones are started.

I am at my wits end ... I don't know what else to try. I have logged into
the router and everything is ok. I even disconnected the router and
connected with a switch to eliminate the router as a problem. I think the
problem is in the software but every time I work on it the symptoms change I
can't isolate the issue. I can still access the internet on both PCs.

What do you think? I have another peer to peer with 10 PCs and a mix of
wired and wireless connections working fine. This one has me scratching my
head.
:4-dontkno


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Set your computers to automatically obtain IP's.
Run the network setup wizards for the computers
and tell them how you connect.
Tell the computers not to share C$ as it is a default 
administrator setup.
Then make a new share of just C.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------



## thunder2k (Dec 25, 2005)

*Still can't See*

John Will- 

Ive looked at all your suggestions. Keep in mind this is a win2k sp4 OS.
What am I missing? These are both brand new installs. I haven't loaded any firewall or norton stuff yet. I said in the first post that I could not even map the admin share of C$. I am using the admin login. Got anything else just for Windows 2k pro?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't try to use the C$ share, create new shares, I think you'll find they work better. :smile:


----------

